# Heat and buck sterility



## Hopalong Causually (Aug 11, 2016)

In anticipation of breeding a couple NZ does in about two or three weeks, I'm concerned about how hot it has been and how my buck has handled it.  It has been in the low and mid 80s here lately with overnight lows in the upper 60s and low 70s.  I've given them ice bottles but they have all rejected them.   I keep the rabbits in a shed that has always stayed at, or below, ambient air temperature.  What is the hottest temperatures your bucks have endured *without *suffering heat induced sterility?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Aug 11, 2016)

We have not tried breeding our rabbits in the hottest part of our year which is June through August for sure.

@samssimonsays @Bunnylady @promiseacres @Pastor Dave


----------



## promiseacres (Aug 11, 2016)

Last year we tried early August without success, but other factors may of played a part. Did succeed 1 breeding mid September last summer (sorry don't rember the temps)  I bred 3 does to 2 bucks a week ago, so we will see. I bred them 7:30 in the morning and 10 pm. We supply ice bottles daily on days over 80, have a window fan also . Temps were mid 70's to mid 80's . Not sure there's anything you can really do other than ac. Imo it's worth a try.


----------



## Hopalong Causually (Oct 5, 2016)

Well, apparently temps in the low to mid 80s didn't affect the buck's ability to sire a litter.  The doe kindled six and all are doing well at six days of age.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------

